# SQL sub?



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

I have an Xtant 6.1 amp (600w @ 2ohm) and am running a JL 10w6 in a stealthbox. Sounds great but I am in the market for a new sub to get more SPL but trying to limit the loss of SQ. Yes I typically listen to electronic and hip hop music but there's enough rock thrown in that I want precision (and am a borderline audiophile). So I'm looking at an IDMax 12 or an eD 13av.2. Was thinking of going vented but not sure I want to give up that much room so it might be sealed. Looking for output with clarity and not upgrading the amp unless I have to (maybe in the future with an alt upgrade). Does anyone have experience with either one or have a better option? I can get either one of these in the $200-250 range which is ideal. I'm going to keep the 10 so when I need to use the pass through seats, I can and still have some umph but I want some more dee beez!


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

Did I post this in the wrong forum? I saw another thread with a similar topic but I didn't want to threadjack him... 

No one has an opinion on the ID vs. eD?


----------



## oldno7brand (Mar 15, 2011)

Sundown SA -8's good size SQL..... won a bass boxing competition and SQ comp all in same day!


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 2Ohm eD 13.av2 for about 2-3yrs and its been a great sub. I have it in a 1.3cuft sealed box with 1100watts. With the eD you will lose a little of the midbass punchyness, but it has great extension. Its more of a SQ sub, its not made to be an SPL driver, it will fall apart if you beat it to death on a normal basis.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

Even off half the RMS power?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

What is the price range you are looking to spend on the sub? How about Morel SC version it has 600 w RMS and it looks so nice 

I got the big brother version and i wont trade it for anything!


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

Toxis said:


> Even off half the RMS power?


600watts for the eD 13av.2 is the absolute minimum for it. You wouldn't cause damage to it with 600watts. I was just making a point that alot of people thinks its and SPL driver since it looks so huge and has a high Xmax. But it can still get really loud and sound good doing it.

I think 600 would be fine for a ported box, but general rule is a sealed box takes more power than a ported, (very rough generalization). 

My opinion, you would be better off with another sub that doesn't need more than 600. Elemental recommends around 900 to 1100.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

What sub do you think then? IDMax? I'd consider the Morel but I doubt I'll be as loud as I want and be too expensive.


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

You probably can't go wrong with ID, yet to read anything really negative about them. Are you stuck on just those two choices? I think the TC Sounds Epic 12 would fit your need really nicely. 
TC Sounds Epic 12" DVC Subwoofer 293-650


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

Not stuck but for what I've seen they looked to be serious subwoofers. Also now that eD has their black Friday prices and it's only for the dual 4 VC, it's perfect for me! Brand new, warrantied and shipped for 235? Yeah buddy.


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah you can't beat that price at all. Have you ordered it yet?


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

Ordered late Friday night. Shipped yesterday and because I'm so close, being delivered today. No box yet so I can't enjoy it til I get someone to build it for me.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

FedEX guy: "I don't know what this is but it's heavy as hell!" 
Me: "oh, just my new car subwoofer."
FedEX guy: *wide eyed*


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wanted to post since you haven't built your box yet as I just remembered something. Awhile ago when I got my 13.av I asked about various boxes, since your only using 600watts at 2ohms, you could go with the 1.5cuft box, eD had said that you'll get better deep extension than the 1.3 box but you have to back down on the power due to over excusion, but you'll still get similar output. But a ported box will 600 watts unleashes a beast, its night and day diffence going sealed with the 13av to ported 13av.


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

You could always look into Fi products. I personally run an FiQ 12". I called Nick - from Fi, and talked to him about what I was looking for. He custom built my 12" with some extra specifications that you can't find on the website. I have it sealed running off of only 500 watts and it does everything I want it do. Excellent build quality, and great company to work with.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

Already have the 13av otherwise I'd consider Fi.I prefer sealed but still not positive I'll upgrade the amp to get 1kw+ so I'm leaning vented at 600w. To be determined.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

Either way I go, I'll get with eD to get a box size depending on power.


----------

